# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Diabetes / Suikerziekte Forum >  Verzekeraar moet bewegen betalen - BN/De Stem

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Verzekeraar moet bewegen betalen*
*BN/De Stem -** 4 jan 2007*
Dat is een belangrijke aanbeveling uit een wetenschappelijk onderzoek naar de gezondheidseffecten van beweging voor mensen met type 2 diabetes oftewel ouderdomssuiker.
Verzekeraar moet bewegingstherapie van diabetespatiënten betalen Brabants Dagblad
*alle 2 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

